# [SOLVED] Tips on overclocking for streaming plz



## haw808 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi, I'm just curious about overclocking and was wondering if my i7 2600(non-k) sandy bridge is capable of overclocking, not just around from 3.4 to 3.8 but more to 4.2 around there. Keep in mind I never tried overclocking before and just wanted to try it out mainly for streaming games. Here's the specs

GeForce 550 ti
corsair 800watt
asus mobo (don't remember the exact model but its pretty damn good)
SSD Crucial 64g (where my OS is on)
Samsung 1.5TB HDD
ripjaws 8g RAM
Win7 64bit home

Also was wondering (if able to overclock) on how to overclock my CPU. Would be much appreciated. Thx


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Tips on overclocking for streaming plz*

OC'ing a i7 2600 is possible, depending on the Mobo chipset, but it's pretty pointless to OC a 3.4GHz Q-Core CPU and it voids warranties.
OC'ing will not improve streaming.
A streaming issue would indicates a internet issue with either you provider or the sites you are streaming from. 
If you have graphics issues with games. perhaps you're settings are too high or you GPU is problematic.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Tips on overclocking for streaming plz*

streaming is down to your internet connection not the cpu you have.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Tips on overclocking for streaming plz*

On some weaker CPUs that struggle with streaming, overclocking can help, but on an i7-2600 you have more than enough power at stock settings.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Tips on overclocking for streaming plz*



greenbrucelee said:


> streaming is down to your internet connection not the cpu you have.





Tyree said:


> A streaming issue would indicates a internet issue with either you provider or the sites you are streaming from.


----------

